# Adding SUDO users



## cryingvalor (Nov 4, 2006)

-hey guys the SUDO command is not a problem in my UBUNUTU. but in my CentOS its not working. how can i make SUDO to work.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi, that's because CentOS doesn't use that command. Use

```
su
```
 instead.


----------

